# Tripe



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

I could use some help with the issue of tripe. I don't have access to green tripe right now. I could order it online but it is very expensive. So, I have basically two ?'s about that, and a couple of other sourcing ?'s.

Tripe: I know that the tripe I feed should be green; I've read from some people that you should give only green tripe, and others didn't seem as vigilant about that. I bought regular tripe from the grocery and cut it up to portion out over time. It is the white/bleached (I know, terrible and I feel guilty about giving that), is this even semi-okay in place of green tripe for the time being? Is there a vegetable substitute I could add to help with any minerals they may need from the green tripe?

eta- there are quite a few Asian and Latin groceries near me, would either of these have any of the more 'interesting' bits that I could give for organ portions? 

I have a processor about an hour away that is willing to give me deer/game scraps - GIVE them! (Awesome!!) But it isn't deer season yet. Is green deer tripe okay to give? Should it be cleaned out a certain way or the contents just left inside? I do know that wild game should be frozen for a couple of weeks before giving it (my preference, but please correct me if I'm wrong). 

About wild game: I know some of you out there are hunters so, what do you give your dogs off of the carcasses? How do you prep what you give, if you prep, and what do you avoid giving them? I'll be getting scraps from a processor and I'll either know what to ask them for or be able to pick through what I need on my own. Also- I'll only be able to make the trip about once every 6-8 weeks. Wild game probably won't be their entire diet though. 

What is okay to give off of wild game? Hooves and feet? Fur? Ears w/fur? Entrails? Obviously heart, liver, kidneys, spleen, pancreas, lungs, bronchea/trachea.... I'm not figuring on getting any muscle meat except for what's scrapped (if anything edible is scrapped) so I need some direction with that. Should I ask for fowl innards? Rabbit innards? Quail? ... 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I would not recommend feeding the bleached tripe at all. From what I understand, it has been stripped of all its nutritional value. If you are doing prey model raw, the only supplement I've ever used is some fish oil and occasionally a prebiotic (if I can't get green tripe).

As far as wild game, I've sometimes frozen it before feeding, other times not. The major thing I don't feed from any animal is the brain. And as far as game animals in general, DO NOT feed wild hog in any way shape or form. Domestic pigs have been purged of trichinosis, but wild hogs have not, and it really is not worth the risk. 

If I have a smaller animal, like a rabbit, I sometimes skin them, I sometimes give them whole. My dog tends to pull the fur/feathers off, so the main problem is it's a bit messier (flying fur/feathers!) if I don't skin it first. But small whole animals are excellent to give to our dog as they are the quintessential whole prey.

If using parts from larger animals, I build frankenprey.

How Did It Get So Complicated? | Dogs Naturally Magazine

This site talks about it towards the bottom.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks, that's good info. Would you say to throw out the tripe I have? Perhaps I should start raising chickens again just for them 

Does the fish oil and prebiotic give what the green tripe would give? Is that a long term solution for someone who cannot get green tripe? Not that I'd lazily blow off searching for some, just curious if I can rest easy with that while I look.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I would just throw out the bleached tripe - it's really not doing any favors. 

I've certainly thought about starting Kaiju's own personal chicken farm. But he goes through so many, I would have to live in the country just to accommodate all of them! 

Green tripe is very nice, but it isn't going to break your diet if you can't get it. I would do a prebiotic and consider some goat milk if you can find it. Goat milk tends to be a bit easier to find. It's not really something that's going to replace green tripe, but it will definitely help round out the nutrition of a raw diet.

Hopefully someone could jump in with a prebiotic suggestion. I used to give one before I had access to green tripe, but it's been a while and I can't remember the name of it to save my life. I do remember it was a more natural, holistic formula which is the type I would stick to in conjunction with the raw diet.

I feed either fish oil or cold-pressed coconut oil with any food my dog is eating whether there is green tripe in it or not. 

If you get quite a lot of green venison tripe during hunting season, I would try to stock up on as much as possible so you can portion it out in the future. I don't use a huge amount of green tripe. I usually give a few small chunks about three times a week. So it's not something that's going to go crazy fast.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

A girl and her dog said:


> Thanks, that's good info. Would you say to throw out the tripe I have? Perhaps I should start raising chickens again just for them
> 
> Does the fish oil and prebiotic give what the green tripe would give? Is that a long term solution for someone who cannot get green tripe? Not that I'd lazily blow off searching for some, just curious if I can rest easy with that while I look.



I wouldn't throw it out. Even though it's useless they enjoy it sooo much. Use it for training treats or something. 

My dog still gets stuff that useless sometimes, cheese, cat kibble, cat treats, let them enjoy junk food sometimes. 

My dog used to go crazy for bleached tripe before I found green

ETA as far as I know you can do without tripe. Also, I don't give probiotic every day. Only if he has diarrhea. Everyone has their own ways of doing things. Monitor his poops, his coat and you'd be fine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I feed this. Sooo good for them. The stinkier the better for him! I give him a large scoop in most of his meals.

Green Tripe : A Place For Paws, Shop RAW Pet Food Online


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Courtney said:


> I feed this. Sooo good for them. The stinkier the better for him! I give him a large scoop in most of his meals.
> 
> Green Tripe : A Place For Paws, Shop RAW Pet Food Online



How much is shipping? I have a cheaper place here, just wondering. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

A girl and her dog said:


> Does the fish oil and prebiotic give what the green tripe would give? Is that a long term solution for someone who cannot get green tripe?


Fish oil and "prebiotic" are not an equal substitute for green tripe......

*Why is green tripe so good for your dog? *

"Due to the fermentation process and the way that the ruminant digests, the abomasum provides a food that is incredibly rich. Not only will it provide completely natural digestive enzymes to the dog but also vitamins, fatty acids and amino acids. The enzymes not only help digestion in the canine but are also said to have a substantial effect on the cleaning of your pup’s teeth. Tripe, boneless as it is, can be extremely helpful in maintaining a gorgeous set of white teeth in your dog. How wonderful is it to not have to get veterinary teeth cleaning under general anesthesia? Most raw fed dogs have never and will never have to go through such a process and tripe goes a long way towards making certain that fact remains true. Fatty acids are another benefit. All dogs need omega 3’s and omega 6’s in their diet – especially to maintain healthy skin and coat. The vitamins and amino acids are in large part what gives your dog energy and spunk – green tripe has those to spare. Many dog owners feed probiotics to their dogs to help with runny stools, upset tummies, and recovery and regeneration of good bacteria from depletion by prescribed antibiotics. Green tripe is an excellent source of probiotics due to the large numbers of helpful microorganisms contained within the digestive tract. Naturally occurring organisms are always preferable to man-made mixtures and nothing can be more natural than having them go straight from the source to the dog. 
Green tripe is an incredibly gentle food. It is often the first thing that raw feeding breeders introduce puppies to – as young as 3-4 weeks old. Tripe is also indicated for dogs suffering from sensitive stomachs and maladies such as Irritable Bowel Syndrome and Inflammatory Bowel Disease. Used in conjunction with probiotics such as Fastrack, tripe can often ease the discomfort of dogs who are just not digesting their food well all without bombarding them with traditional medicines and chemicals."


SuperG


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

lalachka said:


> How much is shipping? I have a cheaper place here, just wondering.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm lucky there's a dog/cat speciality store in my area who carries it. No shipping


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Pax8 said:


> If you get quite a lot of green venison tripe during hunting season, I would try to stock up on as much as possible so you can portion it out in the future. I don't use a huge amount of green tripe. I usually give a few small chunks about three times a week. So it's not something that's going to go crazy fast.


Okay, cool so venison green tripe is okay in place of beef green tripe? Goats milk isn't a problem at all. Would plain yogurt be of help as well? I don't know enough about what green tripe has to offer to know if yogurt is a good substitute. Obviously it's prebiotics that I'm looking for. Is this what green tripe is for? 

I can see I have some homework to do on supplementing on things I cannot readily find. I know there are some good resources out there for this. I like to read/hear directly from those with experience as well. It helps put it all together.

ETA- SuperG, I just saw your other post about green tripe. I wrote this before I saw it.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Courtney said:


> I'm lucky there's a dog/cat speciality store in my area who carries it. No shipping


One lucky duck! Err, dog


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Courtney said:


> I'm lucky there's a dog/cat speciality store in my area who carries it. No shipping



OK)))) I know shipping those frozen bricks can't be cheap. 

I'm also lucky. Hopefully luck stays)))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

lalachka said:


> How much is shipping? I have a cheaper place here, just wondering.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just did a shipping estimate for 2#'s of lamb tripe (around $7) and the shipping is about $25! but it is 2nd day air and has to be because of spoilage.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

A girl and her dog said:


> Okay, cool so venison green tripe is okay in place of beef green tripe? Goats milk isn't a problem at all. Would plain yogurt be of help as well? I don't know enough about what green tripe has to offer to know if yogurt is a good substitute. Obviously it's prebiotics that I'm looking for. Is this what green tripe is for?
> 
> I can see I have some homework to do on supplementing on things I cannot readily find. I know there are some good resources out there for this. I like to read/hear directly from those with experience as well. It helps put it all together.
> 
> ETA- SuperG, I just saw your other post about green tripe. I wrote this before I saw it.


SuperG's post has a lot of excellent info about green tripe. Green tripe doesn't have to be beef. The green intestines of any large ruminant animal has worked well for me - cow, sheep, deer, elk. I even got some alpaca tripe once which was interesting. 

There really isn't going to be anything that can replace green tripe but things like goat's milk, plain yogurt, fish oils can all be nice to round out the nutrient profile of your dog's diet. And things like goat's milk, yogurt, fish oil, and coconut oil don't have to have a strict regimen. If I run out of goat's milk and don't have a chance to pick up more for a week or two, I don't stress about it. He'll get more eventually. And he doesn't get a precise amount of say yogurt every day. Sure, I try to remember to put in a spoonful but if I forget or run out for a while, it's no big deal. Sometimes he doesn't get his yogurt in his food because I'll freeze it in a Kong instead.

I'm much more laid back in my approach to diet. Instead of worrying so much about having all these specific things like green tripe and a certain prebiotic, I would make a list of what you can reasonably provide in your area and work on variety from that list. If green tripe just wasn't easily accessible to me, I just wouldn't worry about it. If I happened to get some from a hunter, I'd sure feed it, but I'm not going to cause myself unnecessary stress by telling myself that some supplement/add-on/etc HAS to be provided.


----------

